# Kingston Hyperx Blu ???



## bruchpilot94 (5. Juli 2011)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen dem "normalen" Hyperx Ram und solchem der den beinahmen blu enthält ausser der recht große Preisunterschied ?


----------



## svd (5. Juli 2011)

Der Unterschied liegt am Design des Kühlkörpers, der bei den "Blu" Modellen ohne Metallklammern am Speicherriegel befestigt wird.
Den höheren Preis bezahlst du quasi für die schönere Optik. (Eh wie sonst auch.  )


edit: Hab grad nochmal nachgesehen. Kingston selber ordnet die HX Blu Serie eher Spiele-PCs im Einstiegsniveau zu.
Obwohl sie eine gute Performance haben, findet der Extremübertakter in einer anderen Baureihe sicher aggressiver 
getakteten Speicher. Von Vorteil könnte allerdings die geringe Bauhöhe der HX BLu sein (wenn dein CPU Kühler ein Oschi ist.)


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juli 2011)

Wenn Du nicht wegen der Optik oder Übertakten kaufen willst, brauchst Du kein "teures" RAM, und selbst Übertaktung bringt bei DDR3 so gut wie nix, vor allem das bisschen mehr, was mit teurem RAM möglich ist, bringt nichts, was Du merken würdest.

Wenn es nur um die Optik geht, dann gibt es auch viele andere Riegel, die nicht viel teurer als die grünen Standardriegel sind.


----------



## bruchpilot94 (5. Juli 2011)

Ok danke


----------

